# Hunting with Hearing Aids as protection



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I don't know if this topic has been mentioned, but has anyone tried hunting while using hearing aids? This is a serious question. My buddy bought some for $30 and not only can you enhance your hearing, but when you shoot your rifle, it acts as ear plugs and blocks the loud sound from doing ear damage. I put them in my ears to a demo shot with my rifle and sure enough they worked!

I think this is awesome cause when hunting, you want to be able to hear your surroundings, but you don't want to blast your ears out when you see a predator. And sometimes you don't have 5 seconds to hurry and put something in or over your ears. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Never tried em, but will soon enough!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wear em at the range.... what brand did he buy ? and where did he get them ? I'm already deaf in one ear and can't hear out of the other .... or so my wife thinks LOL...


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

I'm not sure the brand, but I'll find out. I did a google search and I think you can buy some that are advertised and intended for hunting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

huh..did you say somthing ???

I have never used them either but thought about it years ago when they first came out. Do not tell my wife but my hearing is selective


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sos1inmesa said:


> I'm not sure the brand, but I'll find out. I did a google search and I think you can buy some that are advertised and intended for hunting.


 I bought a pair of those type some time ago and they work fairly well, I don't like to hunt with them though as I am afraid I'll miss something. I am curious to find out the brand he has if they amplify the sound to a crtain decible level.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I would like to know what brand too, i would wear them on my stands.


----------

